# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Tried Meditating in a Lucid Dream

## SmellyOgre

Soon after falling asleep during an afternoon nap I fell into a lucid dream. I slightly recall a numbness in my body then began a barely lucid dream that I can't remember. However, as this dream continued I became even more lucid towards the end.

  As I gained more control over my actions I decided to try and meditate. I have always been interested in meditation, but have never really tried it. I was sitting on my bed (In the LD), closed my eyes, sat up straight and concentrated on what I could hear. I became very aware of outside noises such as the rain outside my window, my breathing, and other various and barely audible noises such as the air conditioner. It wasn't easy to tell what each sound was though. I believe these noises I heard were not imagined but in fact real because when I woke up it was raining. And I might note that there was no "Visual input" during the part of my dream I meditated in, only nothingness like the back of my eyelids.

  The most convincing part that I was actually hearing outside sounds was when someone made loud noise in the room next to mine and it woke me up. Although this may not have been true meditation I found it very interesting that I was able to be aware of what was going on outside my body in detail while sleeping. Anyone else tried this or had any experiences like it?

----------


## LewisM

Meditating while sleeping is awesome and can yield trippy results.

Just wanted to say that meditating is not a special process - I think that whenever you close your eyes and relax, it is meditation. In this sense, everyone has done 'true' meditation.

----------


## Truffles

Just wondering, is it possible to go to sleep in an LD and have a Lucid dream LD?

----------


## Oneiro

> Just wondering, is it possible to go to sleep in an LD and have a Lucid dream LD?



There's a Castaneda technique called the "double fixation", where you lie down in your LD in the same position as your physical sleeping body, close your eyes, and fall asleep again. The result of this is that you will wake up in the same LD, only with much increased lucidity. Try it, if you've got the control. It really works, and you can do it over-and-over again and increase your lucidity to new heights.

----------


## Blµb

> There's a Castaneda technique called the "double fixation", where you lie down in your LD in the same position as your physical sleeping body, close your eyes, and fall asleep again. The result of this is that you will wake up in the same LD, only with much increased lucidity. Try it, if you've got the control. It really works, and you can do it over-and-over again and increase your lucidity to new heights.



I thought it'd just make you fall unconscious again.. so that you wake up in reality afterwards :S
Hmmm, that's interesting.

(But, if I don't WILD but DILD, how'd I know my sleeping position  :tongue2: )

----------


## Marvo

If you focuse, you can usually feel your sleeping position, even in DILDs.

----------


## Vortex

> The most convincing part that I was actually hearing outside sounds was when someone made loud noise in the room next to mine and it woke me up. Although this may not have been true meditation I found it very interesting that I was able to be aware of what was going on outside my body in detail while sleeping. Anyone else tried this or had any experiences like it?



I had a LD about 12 years ago while I was sleeping at a friends house, she had a young baby who started crying while I was having a lucid dream in the same room, I could here every sound from the room and my dream at the same time.

Vortex.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I need to try this! Would be cool to just chill and meditate where ever you want.

----------


## SEBSTER

i tried meditation in my last LD and it was friggin weird! i sat down un the middle of my dreamscape and closed my eyes and when i tried to meditate i felt like my body was swaying back and forth, like an extreme case of drowsyness...i still cant explain it, and because it was so weird i just stood up and flew around...

----------


## TalkingHead

What a great place to meditate for the first time SmellyOgre!  I've done this in some of the LD's I've had and am trying to do this in all future LD's.  Meditation can also be done with your eyes open and focusing on a single point.  This is an excellent way to stablize the dream and enhance control as well.  

I can say that when I awake from dreams that I've meditated in I almost always feel enhanced awareness the next day.  It's quite amazing.  

The next thing I will work on will by to create energies in my body and channel them upwards.  Consciously create ecstacy during the dream?

----------


## Tranquil Toad

I've tried this once and got bizarre results. I sat down and as soon as i started to meditate, i lost track of my body and surrounds and just saw a bunch of spiraling geometric colors. It was almost as if my subconscious was being sarcastic, kind of going "what do you expect to suddenly transcend by meditating in a dream?"

----------


## guswall

> Anyone else tried this or had any experiences like it?





Two days ago I had the same thing, meditating in a lucid dream, so I just googled it and found this site.

 When I had good control over the dream I flied to the beach, sat down by the shore and felt the sand with my hands. I remember hearing the sound of the waves, and the feel of the sand was extremely intense. I closed my eyes and decided to take it slow, just sit down and focus (meditate). 
As I did it I remember a feeling, like as if my body became one with the sand almost. Just melting. Turning into small particles.

I will defiantly try and do it again, it felt profound. Rather than just jumping around, flying and doing all the fun stuff, this felt like something I cant describe, profound, unexplored and REAL.

----------


## Scionox

It's a nice experience but, please, don't necropost. Necroposting is posting in few years old threads especially when OP was not online for years as well. It will be better to just create a new thread in those cases. Thanks.  :smiley: 

_*locked*_

----------

